# Anyone post about The Pickens Plan?



## Anything Plumbing (Aug 30, 2008)

The Pickins Plan is a plan by a man named T. Boone Picken's to stop American's depency on foreign oil. How?, by many ways but, one is start using propane and nat gas to fuel our houses and cars. Its a start and alot of people don't know that propane and nat gas are a domestic fuel that means the money we spend doesn't go to another countries economy. Plus they both burn cleaner than oil. Check it out at www.Pickensplan.com if you agree join the fight, FOR THE KIDS!!


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Aug 31, 2008)

Does sound like a good idea.  How about wood pellets, corn, or bio fuels.  They all come from the same place USA.

Stay Warm
Eric


----------



## Turbozcs2003 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anything Plumber said:
			
		

> The Pickins Plan is a plan by a man named T. Boone Picken's to stop American's depency on foreign oil. How?, by many ways but, one is start using propane and nat gas to fuel our houses and cars. Its a start and alot of people don't know that propane and nat gas are a domestic fuel that means the money we spend doesn't go to another countries economy. Plus they both burn cleaner than oil. Check it out at www.Pickensplan.com if you agree join the fight, FOR THE KIDS!!



part of the portfolio, but needs to include ANWR and offshore drilling too.

Good luck to him getting all the transmission built to the windmills, the enviro nut jobs are lining up to fight it.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Sep 6, 2008)

T. Boone Pickens is an oil guy that wants to use NG as the energy bridge to the next fuel and supplement it with massive wind farms throughout the midwest where the wind corridor is basically the largest in the world. Electric line would be run from these wind farms throughout the land (major cities etc). It's really not that great a challenge.
For those of you that do not know, there are water, gas and oil pipelines throughout the country that make the interstate system look like kid stuff. 
Lastly Tom Brokaw busted the leader of the House (Nancy Pelosi) last weekend on Meet The Press. She has already invested her own money in the plan (somewhere between $50K - $100K). She couldn't duck Brokaws questions when he pressed her about why she hasn't spread the word throughout the land to all Americans or brought it to the House floor for a vote to support. 
She just sucks for that!! Leader of the House.... Taking care of America.... Not!!


----------

